# Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison



## Betting Forum (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison​[parsehtml]<script type="text/javascript">affkey="d081b62cfa9b3838459d458df47e06ae";boxid=3807;</script><script type="text/javascript" src="http://affiliates.valuechecker.co.uk/scripts/unit-serve.php"></script>[/parsehtml]


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 17, 2010)

Football Odds Comparison
Champions league odds comparison
Europa league odds comparison
England/Scotland odds comparison
Germany Bundesliga I and Bundesliga II odds comparison
Spain/Portugal odds comparison
Italy Serie A, Serie B, Lega Pro 1/A Odds Comparison
Austria/Switzerland/Belgium odds comparison
Scandinavian football odds comparison
France/Holland odds comparison
Eastern European football leagues odds comparison
Southern European leagues odds comparison
Japan J-League and J-League 2 Odds Comparison
American football leagues Odds Comparison

Tennis
Tennis Odds Comparison


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 6, 2015)

thanks for the links it may help me a lot..


----------



## iran98 (Jul 28, 2018)

*Single bets*
Gamba Osaka - Kashima Antlers
Will both teams score in the match?

Yes
*Odds* *1.62*


----------



## iran98 (Jul 28, 2018)

iran98 said:


> *Single bets*
> Gamba Osaka - Kashima Antlers
> Will both teams score in the match?
> 
> ...


 win


----------

